# Humor: First World problems



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you guys seen those web sites were people post funny dilemmas and problems that inhabitants of the First World face, as opposed to the disadvantaged folks who are hungry in the Third World? It's a bit cruel but on the other hand it can be seen as a way to raise awareness. Anyway, it's usually funny. I propose that we make our own here. 

I'll start.

I was really unhappy yesterday. I bought some soufflés from Panera Bread but the bag was too big and when I walked away carrying it, it scratched my leg.

Darn. I microwaved a frozen meal of shrimp and pasta. In order to make the shrimp pink, the pasta got too hot. Life is tough!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This is humor? As a denizen of the 2nd world, I think that it's just the way things go among the plutocrats.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh well, maybe *I'm* not that funny. I've seen some rather funny lines authored by others. I guess I'm not a comedian.
Vermont, 2nd world?!?
Anyway, when I see the size of my son's college bills, I don't feel plutocratic.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Seriously, when I'm standing in the supermarket despairing at what to cook for dinner that night (typical first world mother's whinge), and I'm surrounded by wall-to-wall food, most of it unnecessary (I'm thinking chips and candy here), it doesn't seem all that funny.

On the other hand if you want to do something to help, you can micro-lend through Kiva.org for the price of an opera DVD.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Seriously, when I'm standing in the supermarket despairing at what to cook for dinner that night (typical first world mother's whinge), and I'm surrounded by wall-to-wall food, most of it unnecessary (I'm thinking chips and candy here), it doesn't seem all that funny.
> 
> On the other hand if you want to do something to help, you can micro-lend through Kiva.org for the price of an opera DVD.


OK, OK, it wasn't funny. [Alma donates his UWP to charity]


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Just upgraded my Macbook Pro from OSX Snow Leopard to Lion. We just celebrated my computer's 4th birthday. The scrolling is inverted by default, apparently no way to get it back to normal if you don't have one of the newer unibody MacBooks with the nicer touch pads...  So I keep scrolling up when I mean to be scrolling down. And none of the cool gestures work on my trackpad. Also, it looks like OSX now has the iPhone's auto"correct"... god save us all...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

A few years ago I saw that South Korea threw away more food than North Korea consumed. So... 

All that kimchi that I have to carry to the food garbage pail is so heavy.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

There's a joke by Lily Tomlin that goes something like this:

*I went to the store and bought a waste basket. I put the waste basket in a plastic bag and took it home. Then I took the waste basket out of the bag, and put the bag in the waste basket.*


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sick of just having to walk all the time. If I can sit on my butt to get from my home to work, why can't I sit on my butt to get from my bedroom to the kitchen? In fact, I'm so sick of just having to do anything at all. Can't I outsource all my work to somebody else? Like this guy:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Oh well, maybe *I'm* not that funny. I've seen some rather funny lines authored by others. I guess I'm not a comedian.
> Vermont, 2nd world?!?
> Anyway, when I see the size of my son's college bills, I don't feel plutocratic.


FYI The 2nd world is composed of the rural areas/populations of the U.S. There may be '2nd worlds' in other countries, but I don't have first hand knowledge.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Sometimes I sit down having a hard time deciding which CD or DVD to listen or watch, despite having so many (or too many as the case might be) ...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I think a humorous, yet grave predicament of 1st World countries is the person staring into their wardrobe full of clothing, and yet telling themselves, "Ugh! There's nothing to wear!"


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I went to a restaurant and they put 10 mm too much water in my glass. (or something similar regarding small mistakes the cooks etc. make)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, we really have a terrible sense of humor >.> 
nothing in this topic is funny in the slightest.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Wow, we really have a terrible sense of humor >.>
> nothing in this topic is funny in the slightest.


 I was thinking the same. This thread clearly misfired. I blame myself. Maybe I should just delete it.


----------

